

Crawling the Android Marketplace; Data and Stats Available - bad_user
http://bionicspirit.com/blog/2011/12/15/crawling-the-android-marketplace-155200-apps.html

======
crucini
Thanks for sharing that! Check this out:

    
    
      1      1457
      2      2820
      3      4577
      4      3309
      5      1115
      6       186
      7        19
    

This table breaks down the paid app developers by total gross. The left column
is number of digits in total gross, so 7 means the developer made millions,
and 3 means the developer made hundreds.

The right column is number of paid developers in the bucket.

The biggest group is 3, those who made $100 to $999.

Is this analysis valid? Or is this there a missing factor, like old apps not
showing up in the store?

------
GFischer
Interesting stats, and thanks for sharing! Now, what conclusions can we take
from them?

One that stands out is that people are willing to pay for Arcade/Action and
Personalization apps beyond what the download distribution would suggest.

I'm interested in knowing what the Pareto distribution is, are there apps that
are skewing categories? (eg: a very popular personalization app?).

Also, knowing that paid apps are less than 1% (0.7%?) of all downloads is
interesting.

~~~
bad_user
I'm working on gathering more stats; if you'd like you can help out by taking
the data available [1] and play with it, as unfortunately these days I'm
really busy and this article has already shaved several hours of work ...
maybe over the weekend I'll publish more findings.

[https://github.com/bionicspirit/AndroidMarketCrawler/blob/ma...](https://github.com/bionicspirit/AndroidMarketCrawler/blob/master/marketplace-
database.json_lines.bz2)

~~~
GFischer
Thanks! I'm pretty busy myself, but I might take a look over the weekend :)

------
skadamat
You should put this up for free on the Infochimps, dataset marketplace!

infochimps.com

